# I lost my beautiful 16-year-old Siamese



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

It will be two weeks next Wednesday and my heart is still broken. He died of kidney failure. It happened quickly and he is now at peace. Beautiful Blue was 16. His companion Minou misses him and is depressed. He wants to be near me all the time and cried for two days. I love you Blue and miss you. You were a wonderful cat and you enriched our lives.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss and for Minous.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I know how much it hurts, I lost my Samantha at 16 two months ago.
One day she was fine the next lying on the floor in distress, I rushed her to the vet where it was determined she had tumors around her spleen and in her intestines.
I couldn't bear to let them cut open my baby for maybe another year wracked with pain and discomfort.
So I let her go and she died in my arms.
Many of the members here have lost a precious friend and understand how much it hurts.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of Beautiful Blue
I hope he is up there with all the other kittie's and cat's.
R.I.P Beautiful Blue


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Blue. Hugs to you and Minou


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. It's just over two weeks since my Ellie left. I know how much it hurts. Hang in there and know that many of us here understand.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear.


----------

